# Organic Honey Standards



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some state governments have some kind of organic certification. The USDA is still hammering out a definition of what is "Organic". I think the safest thing to do is breifly spell out what you do and don't do on the label. It is illegal to claim you are "organic" if you are not certified in some states. But as far as I know the word itself is still a part of the English languge and can be used somewhere in your description of what methods you use. Just be careful not to just call it "organic honey". I would just call it "honey raised without any pesticides, antibiotics or any other chemicals put in the hive" or whatever you think is an accurate description of what you do.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Not much room on my lable, I just say Raw Honey, Chemical Free, my name, county, and phone number.


----------

